# 2000 Nissan Sentra - sputter/no power



## PMOS (Dec 1, 2005)

My Sentra just had all of the recalls completed (I have been overseas since 03, so I have not gotten any notice). It has been sputtering and can't get over 30mph. I had a diagnostic run (Error Code: P0171B – Bank 1 fuel system fault). That is the extent of the maintenance I can get here. Nissan Europe is useless. I will probably have to fix myself... Does anyone have any ideas?


----------

